# Seat recovering in Morocco



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm going to Morocco in November for 3 months. When I was there last year I stayed on a campsite north of Agadir, I think it was called Park Atlantica. I recall that on the site were several shops one of which was a shop doing reupholstering.

Has anyone out there had their van reupholstered on this campsite or else where in Marocco. If so was it a good job?

Neil


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought for a minute you meant this

http://www.berbertrading.com/cat-moroccan-fabric.cfm

:lol:

but seriously, it's a bit of a long way to go back if there's something wrong? :roll:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm

I had the wife tattooed in Agadir.

First shower - all gone !

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe safer to get them to make covers. So if they are of poor quality they can be removed and you still have original interior?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

More than a few of our clients have had covers, cushions etc made in Morocco.........At Er Rachidia, quite away from Agadir.

But no problem, just go into one of the many fabric shops you will see everywhere, where you will be spoilt for choice........Just make sure that they are made in-situ [most are] and that they do not rush the job.......having said that most, including myself, have had full sets made overnight.

VERY very cheap!!!!!!

Like I say there will be a huge choice so don't get carried away with what material looks great at the time.........if you know what I mean........you have to live with it.

Outside plastic carpet is also a good buy.

.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Thursdays child........"I had the wife tattooed in Agadir. 
First shower - all gone ! "


Blimey......that sounds like a good deal. Most of us have to go through and expensive divorce.

.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Now we have gone silly and a bit off-topic, when I first read the title I thought you had a small Spanish car which needed to be repatriated.

The English language - and its users!

Geoff


----------

